# How can I highlight a preexisting stamped/hammered/engraved logo permanently?



## Ericfg (Nov 7, 2020)

I'm refurbishing an old Henckels blade and I'd like to highlight the "J.A.Henckels Twinworks"... stamping on the blade. As I progress through polishing grits I filled in the logo with a black sharpie (marking pen) and then sanded off the unstamped area. Looks great, exactly what I want, but I know that sharpie ink will quickly wear away.
Is there a more permanent way to highlight these small areas? Enamel paint?

In the attached image I 'sharpied' (or used a black marking pen) and rubbed over the area of the Henckels Zwilling (twin) logo and then used sandpaper (600 grit, at this stage) on a wood block to remove the black marker on the blade around and above the stamped logo leaving the black logo stamp intact. I want to make that permanent, if possible. Halp?


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 7, 2020)

Etch it? Mask off around it first.


----------



## Moooza (Nov 8, 2020)

Nail polish?


----------



## Chopper88 (Nov 8, 2020)

I'd try acrylic paint.
If you look up golf club or more specifically putter 'paintfilling' you'll find plenty of tutorials on how to go about this.

If it sticks for a while on a piece of steel constantly brushed over, or even slammed into the ground repeatedly it will probably survive for a good while on a knife as well.


----------



## Ericfg (Nov 8, 2020)

Chopper88 said:


> If you look up golf club or more specifically putter 'paintfilling' you'll find plenty of tutorials on how to go about this.


Thanks for that good idea!


----------



## Chopper88 (Nov 9, 2020)

You're welcome, hope it works out!


----------



## dafox (Nov 9, 2020)

I know that the paint or ink used in the Fujiwara Kanefusa FKM and FKH knives comes off with acetone, if you don't do that on purpose or by mistake it is pretty durable. If you use the "sharpie trick" while sharpening you need to keep the acetone away from the logo or you'll remove it.


----------



## Jesse Killion (Nov 9, 2020)

You might try a ferric chloride etch and then scotch brite polish the blade, should give a similar effect, be food safe and not wash off. Could also dip in coffee afterward for an even darker etch.


----------

